# JAO finished?



## moto-girl (Apr 28, 2008)

My Jao was started Feb 27 and is finally clear as a bell with no yeast activity. But all the fruit is still floating at the top. How long do I wait for it to fall? or do I just rack and let it resettle and then bottle? Curious what you guys would do. Hubby and I are just itching to taste this stuff!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2008)

I racked off my fruit awhile ago. I started mine in Dec. and its crystal clear now. Its the glowing 1 in the middle. I made 3 gallons.


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess racking is the way to go. Say Wade, do you add K-meta or sorbate before bottling?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2008)

I did both already at last racking.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 28, 2008)

That JOA sure is purdy!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2008)

There is nothing prettier then a clear white wine or mead!


----------



## Joanie (Apr 28, 2008)

Especially one that glows in the dark!!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2008)

Wade, did you make yours in the carboy?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 29, 2008)

There really is no need to rack if it has cleared. I always try to bottle mine before the fruit falls as you loose a lot of liquid with all the fruit on the bottom. The only reason I would rack it is to de-gas it. That is probably what is keeping the fruit floating. I used my Vaccu-Vin to de-gas one batch and the fruit sank right to the bottom. I lost close to a gallon with that batch with the layer of fruit and lees in the bottom.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 29, 2008)

PS. I have never used any sulfites or sorbate to stbilize my batches. My last batch was made 2 years ago. I just finished the last bottle. It was fantastic.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2008)

Waldo, I cheated and did mine in a primary and also use wine yeast.


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 29, 2008)

I did try my vacuvin, and all I did was stir up sediment. Maybe there is a lot more gas in the fruit than I imagined. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## moto-girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I finally racked it off the fruit. Last week the oranges fell. This week we had a temp. increase and they were floating at the top again. Since the fruit didn't know what to do, it was time to be rid of it. Who needs indecisive oranges anyway? There is a bit of headspace, but I am going to leave it to clear ( it's a bit cloudy from racking ) for about a week and then bottle. I did a small sample and its really nice. I've never had mead, and I'm pleasantly suprised. It's light, not overlysweet, with a hint of fruit.
I would tell you the SG, but as I was talking on the phone while racking and measuring, I totally forgot to write it down.



Next time I will try to concentrate on the task at hand


----------



## moto-girl (Jun 30, 2008)

Today I actually got around to bottling. I got 14 750ml bottles out of a 3 gallon batch. I did a small taste test, and again it is delicious. Now to bottle the Syrah crushendo I've been bulk aging for 10 months. Ay yi yi.


----------

